# STUPID COUNCIL GRITTERS! what can fix this?



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

I took the winter cover off my car yesterday to wash her down and discovered that a gritter had stone-chipped all along the passenger side. 



























Without a re-spray is there any treatment to fix these chips?
I should claim for this


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

x-ray said:


> I took the winter cover off my car yesterday to wash her down and discovered that a gritter had stone-chipped all along the passenger side.
> 
> Without a re-spray is there any treatment to fix these chips?
> I should claim for this


respray or touch up, u should try and claim tho thats a lot of damage


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

problem you will have is proving it was the gritter, im very suprised its caused that amount of damage especially through a car cover, it must have went up and down your road multiple times? Is the car parked on a main road?


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

jamie_s said:


> respray or touch up, u should try and claim tho thats a lot of damage


I am going to report it to the police to see if I can get a crime No. first. Then send off to the council for satisfaction.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i think to be honest m8, you stand more chance of kissing the queens left nipple than proving a gritter did that, not only that it also doesn't look like a too healthy coating of paint either, sorry


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Without meaning to cause offence, from the pictures the paint looks a little suspect anyway. There is little likelyhood that a gritter would do that, I went past several on the m/way the other day, the net result - 2 small chips.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

sharpy24 said:


> problem you will have is proving it was the gritter, im very suprised its caused that amount of damage especially through a car cover, it must have went up and down your road multiple times? Is the car parked on a main road?


The car cover was tucked into the boot and under the front skirt to stop it blowing off in the wind. The car is parked on the road in front of my house and we never saw a gritter until the snow was thawing out. But it will have passed close to my car as its a narrow road. It is easy to see that the gritter was at fault as A, there was gritt sat on all damaged surfaces, B, nothing else could have caused it unless there was a stray shotgun round fired towards it (not likely)


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

That's quite a bit of damage to touch up there.
If you do manage to get any joy & compensation off the council then happy days, get the job done properly.

If not (The most likely outcome seeing as though it's the council you're dealing with!) Then the SSR system would work well on the side skirts, I'm not sure how to treat the wheels though?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

x-ray said:


> I am going to report it to the police to see if I can get a crime No. first. Then send off to the council for satisfaction.


I think you'd get laughed out the police station mate, gritting the roads isn't a crime and it would be be almost impossible to prove it was done by a gritter. As another poster said, the car must have taken a helluva hammering with grit to chip the paint under a car cover.
Were any other cars in the street damaged?


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

airsafari87 said:


> That's quite a bit of damage to touch up there.
> If you do manage to get any joy & compensation off the council then happy days, get the job done properly.
> 
> If not (The most likely outcome seeing as though it's the council you're dealing with!) Then the SSR system would work well on the side skirts, I'm not sure how to treat the wheels though?


Thanks. I will see what happens.
Being new to this I'm not sure what SSR is yet but I will find out :thumb:


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

Deanoecosse said:


> I think you'd get laughed out the police station mate, gritting the roads isn't a crime and it would be be almost impossible to prove it was done by a gritter. As another poster said, the car must have taken a helluva hammering with grit to chip the paint under a car cover.
> Were any other cars in the street damaged?


I have been to the police station and they were sympathetic & gave me an incident No. & advice.
I have only had the car for a few months & I suspect it has had a recent re-spray as there are no scratches or rust spots anywhere (Unusual for a car thats 14 years old) so the paint my be soft or something. Its the white primer that makes it stand out more. The car cover did not cover the damaged areas.
I'm not sure if any more cars were damaged in the street yet. My other car is parked in front of this one 90% of the time & I will have to check that too but it is a very dark colour with orignal paint so is a very hard shell.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That paint job looks a little iffy (without meaning to cause offence). 

I doubt you'd get any compensation as you would need proof the gritters caused the damage. I have to say though I am with you - when I see a gritter coming my way I absolutely cringe with fright.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> That paint job looks a little iffy (without meaning to cause offence).
> 
> I doubt you'd get any compensation as you would need proof the gritters caused the damage. I have to say though I am with you - when I see a gritter coming my way I absolutely cringe with fright.


The photos look poor and the car still is unwashed. I am just about to give it a dam good cleaning with AG shampoo then I will be able to see what is marked.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

jeez, that paint must be watercolour to get that degree of damage!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nickos said:


> jeez, that paint must be watercolour to get that degree of damage!


Yeah hate to say this but you can't really blame the gritter for what looks evidently to be a very poor paint job, sorry I know its gutting to find out your car has shoddy respray (I know, been there before) could have been a chipsaway job. Its also a bit out of line to call the gritters stupid, for weeks people have been whinging about how the gritters are too lazy to grit the roads and then when they do they get grief for it. Good luck getting compensation, can't see it happening but if you do manage it, put it towards a better respray.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

As above mate, that paintwork looks dire. I'm sure the gritter hasn't helped things, but that looks like it needs a respray. I've driven past countless gritters on the motorway and the worst I've got is one or two barely noticeable chips.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

pdv40 said:


> As above mate, that paintwork looks dire. I'm sure the gritter hasn't helped things, but that looks like it needs a respray. I've driven past countless gritters on the motorway and the worst I've got is one or two barely noticeable chips.












You see that wall behind my car...well it was also sprayed with the sharp gravel from the same incident, My next door neighbour mentioned how people were running out of the way as it passed. It was like something out of the Godfather.
Here are pics of the paint after the salty deposits were removed today...

.



























Here they are again in blueprint effect to highlight the damage...definetely grit-blast!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

looks like you've sprayed the sideskirts yourself, is that drip marks all down the skirts in the first photo?

also looks very faded as though its not been baked properly


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

David said:


> looks like you've sprayed the sideskirts yourself, is that drip marks all down the skirts in the first photo?
> 
> also looks very faded as though its not been baked properly


If I had sprayed them myself they would be like glass.
Yes the first pics show a mixture of dried white salt marks, black road debris and rain water drips. Not nice.
There are some marks on the skirt where someone has touched in previous stone chips with an un-matched colour.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

x-ray said:


> If I had sprayed them myself they would be like glass.
> Yes the first pics show a mixture of dried white salt marks, black road debris and rain water drips. Not nice.
> There are some marks on the skirt where someone has touched in previous stone chips with an un-matched colour.


I thought you said it had a recent paint job?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Regardless of the finish of the paint or anything, the toughest thing is trying to convince the council that this damage was caused by the gritter. 

I've been forced to overtake a gritter spreading on the motorway last winter in my girlfriends black Megane. That left a similar kind of peppered stone chip effect on the closest corner of the bumper. That was partly new paint that had been baked. Having said that, it was firing out the back of the gritter and we were doing about 60. 

I don't doubt that the gritter probably caused it, but that is some very soft paint for all that damage. I can understand the wheels perhaps as they are matt finished so perhaps the lack of lacquer makes them more prone to chips anyway.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

what the hell do your council load the gritters with? I thought long gone were the days of the thick stuff & it's more like powder nowadays! :doublesho

good luck


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> what the hell do your council load the gritters with?


Ball bearings by the look of it! :doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Have you looked at the Dr.Colorchip (SP?) system, mate? Not saying it will make them invisible, but I've seen some pretty impressive looking results on here from using it (albeit it's hard to make a ********** judgement from photos on the web).

Sorry to see the damage though, matey - hope you get a result one way or the other :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

That wheel looks like it was hand painted, the red on the rim wouldn't have lasted five minutes anyway.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Which would you rather have stone chips or an accident because the council havent gritted and you skided on ice


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Which would you rather have stone chips or an accident because the council havent gritted and you skided on ice


I would guess the former  (good that eyerolling smile, eh?), but it's still a pretty unsympathetic post mate. Let's all try and imagine it was our car, and be a little less glib with the replies shall we, please - the guy's asking for advice.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Viper said:


> I would guess the former  (good that eyerolling smile, eh?), but it's still a pretty unsympathetic post mate. Let's all try and imagine it was our car, and be a little less glib with the replies shall we, please - the guy's asking for advice.


Fair comment, and apologies for the unsympathetic response it just seems the council cant win if they grit the roads or not.

In response to the OP's original question, it looks like that will need repraying unless you have the paietence for touching them all in.

I do think it will be difficult to prove that it was caused by a gritter though, but good luck.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

some pretty lame replies, hope you get it sorted and lookin good for the summer


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Cant see a gritter causing that unless the paint job was in crayon. Are you in a wealthy area where they substitute grit with poorly cut diamonds

I call BS on this thread, even a bit of grit thrown out should not cause that damage, most of us pass them on the M way at 70 and get no marks at all.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you'll either need to touch them up (take a look at Dr. Colorchip as mentioned already) or better yet get it resprayed.

IF a gritter managed to do that the paintwork with a car cover on it must be pretty poor anyway to be honest.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mullins said:


> Cant see a gritter causing that unless the paint job was in crayon. Are you in a wealthy area where they substitute grit with poorly cut diamonds
> 
> I call BS on this thread, even a bit of grit thrown out should not cause that damage, most of us pass them on the M way at 70 and get no marks at all.


When I first saw this this morning, I thought I was the only one who thought the paint job was horendous. The colour match is shocking and there looks to even be brush strokes in it. The state of the wheels is a true indication on just how poor it is.

I think the stone chips are the least of your worries.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> what the hell do your council load the gritters with? I thought long gone were the days of the thick stuff & it's more like powder nowadays! :doublesho
> 
> good luck


This stuff was a high concentration of sharp gravel & I asume this is due to low stocks of rocksalt


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

No i have not yet seen this but will look for it. Thanks v much


Viper said:


> Have you looked at the Dr.Colorchip (SP?) system, mate? Not saying it will make them invisible, but I've seen some pretty impressive looking results on here from using it (albeit it's hard to make a ********** judgement from photos on the web).
> 
> Sorry to see the damage though, matey - hope you get a result one way or the other :thumb:


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

The wheels are a huge dissapointment to me as I would have expected at least a rub with wet n dry to bond the paint. Its so obvious paint will not stick to shiny chrome!!


Rundie said:


> That wheel looks like it was hand painted, the red on the rim wouldn't have lasted five minutes anyway.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think your pissin into the wind. My car got peppered with the gritter recently and did no damage whatsoever, even with no car cover on. I can't believe you went to the old bill either. If I was the desk bobby I'd have locked you up for wasting police time.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

This does not qualify in my case as I have another car for the winter which drives like an animal in the snow. There is no way I would drive my FTO in conditions worse than wet!


mattsbmw said:


> Which would you rather have stone chips or an accident because the council havent gritted and you skided on ice


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

x-ray said:


> This does not qualify in my case as I have another car for the winter which drives like an animal in the snow. There is no way I would drive my FTO in conditions worse than wet!


Looking at the paint on the FTO I think driving in the wet would be the least of your worries.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

Mullins said:


> Cant see a gritter causing that unless the paint job was in crayon. Are you in a wealthy area where they substitute grit with poorly cut diamonds
> 
> I call BS on this thread, even a bit of grit thrown out should not cause that damage, most of us pass them on the M way at 70 and get no marks at all.


I assure you that this damage was soley down to the gritmaiester. The force provided gave a grit spread of a radius of about 25'. The stuff that came out was filled with 10cm sharp gravel mixed with rocksalt. probably due to a shortage of the stuff we normally see used. Now can you see how this is possible :wall:


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

martyp said:


> I think you'll either need to touch them up (take a look at Dr. Colorchip as mentioned already) or better yet get it resprayed.
> 
> IF a gritter managed to do that the paintwork with a car cover on it must be pretty poor anyway to be honest.


The car cover did OK concidering it is as thin as paper. The damage was done where the cover couldn't protect as I had it tucked in the boot to stop the wind blowing it away. There is a distinct pattern of damage following the line of the un-covered paint. So I would say the cover did well.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> When I first saw this this morning, I thought I was the only one who thought the paint job was horendous. The colour match is shocking and there looks to even be brush strokes in it. The state of the wheels is a true indication on just how poor it is.
> 
> I think the stone chips are the least of your worries.


The only brush strokes are where someone has tried to cover previous stone chips on the bonnet & sills.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I think your pissin into the wind. My car got peppered with the gritter recently and did no damage whatsoever, even with no car cover on. I can't believe you went to the old bill either. If I was the desk bobby I'd have locked you up for wasting police time.


The thing is if you just sit there saying its OK that someone caused £XXX of damage to my car because they were just following orders well thats just typical F***in British attitude. ''oh it will be fine wot wot, just throw some money at it it will go away'' Do you think for one moment the Americans would put up with it? that is why we are treat like s**t. Sorry but don't accept being walked on


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

unlucky mate 

at least its an excuse to get them painted properly


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

x-ray said:


> This does not qualify in my case as I have another car for the winter which drives like an animal in the snow. There is no way I would drive my FTO in conditions worse than wet!


Ah but the grit may have stopped someone crashing in the FTO


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

x-ray said:


> The force provided gave a grit spread of a radius of about 25'. The stuff that came out was filled with 10cm sharp gravel mixed with rocksalt. probably due to a shortage of the stuff we normally see used. Now can you see how this is possible :wall:


I'm not surprised it's done that much damage if they're using 10cm gravel!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

graeme_t said:


> I'm not surprised it's done that much damage if they're using 10cm gravel!


That's not gravel, it's a small rock. That's 4inches!!!!!:doublesho


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> That's not gravel, it's a small rock. That's 4inches!!!!!:doublesho


I know, I'd expect something more like bullet holes rather than stone chips :lol:

The grit must've been worse to drive on than the ice


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

like I said on the ftooc mate, looks bad but I'm not sure you'll get anything off the council at fault or not. it's hard enough to get a payout when your car smashes a wheel on a dirty great pothole (all the more evident since the snow melted) but to sue a gritter for doing his job.. I feel for you I really do but in this instance I think you'll have to take it on the chin. good luck tho.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

x-ray said:


> The thing is if you just sit there saying its OK that someone caused £XXX of damage to my car because they were just following orders well thats just typical F***in British attitude. ''oh it will be fine wot wot, just throw some money at it it will go away'' Do you think for one moment the Americans would put up with it? that is why we are treat like s**t. Sorry but don't accept being walked on


If it means that much to you, why park it on the road in the first place? There's a far greater threat of someone pranging it or maliciosly damaging it. I just think this is being blown well out of proportion when you look at the condition of the paint itself.

I love to see the results of a ptg on it.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

x-ray said:


> The thing is if you just sit there saying its OK that someone caused £XXX of damage to my car because they were just following orders well thats just typical F***in British attitude. ''oh it will be fine wot wot, just throw some money at it it will go away'' Do you think for one moment the Americans would put up with it? that is why we are treat like s**t. Sorry but don't accept being walked on


No I think you will find the typical British attitude is to moan, b1tch and whinge when the roads don't get gritted accusing the gritters of being lazy, and then moan, b1tch and whinge when they do grit the roads and accuse the gritters of being stupid. Its been said enough times now that your paintwork looks very poor quality yet you are still trying to rally support for your 'blame the council and make them pay' agenda. I suppose next we can expect a thread complaining about how council tax has gone up due to some many compensation claims for damage to sub standard paintwork? Also do you have any proof that the Americans would not put up with it? or have you just made that up based on what people down the pub say about the Americans? Look I am sorry for what happened to your car and I know why you are p1ssed but its not fair to go off ranting about the council.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> No I think you will find the typical British attitude is to moan, b1tch and whinge when the roads don't get gritted accusing the gritters of being lazy, and then moan, b1tch and whinge when they do grit the roads and accuse the gritters of being stupid. Its been said enough times now that your paintwork looks very poor quality yet you are still trying to rally support for your 'blame the council and make them pay' agenda. I suppose next we can expect a thread complaining about how council tax has gone up due to some many compensation claims for damage to sub standard paintwork? Also do you have any proof that the Americans would not put up with it? or have you just made that up based on what people down the pub say about the Americans?


Just playing devil advocate here but I would never acuse gritter drivers of being lazy and that's why a lot of roads don't get gritted. I would blame the council for either not having enough grit or just simply deciding that a particular road isn't important enough to grit.

To the OP. Has anyone else in the street complained about damage to their cars since the gritter visited? If not then I would say you don't have a cat in hell's chance of claiming.


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry for your trouble mate, you don't deserve a lot of the comments that have been posted here. I know if it was my car, I'd be absolutely raging and vying for blood and I know nearly everyone here would feel the same way.

Without any firm prove or a few cars on the road in a similar position, I doubt you will have any joy with the council unfortunately


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Sweetcakes said:


> Sorry for your trouble mate, you don't deserve a lot of the comments that have been posted here. I know if it was my car, I'd be absolutely raging and vying for blood and I know nearly everyone here would feel the same way.
> 
> Without any firm prove or a few cars on the road in a similar position, I doubt you will have any joy with the council unfortunately


So what would you prefer, honesty or laughing behind our screens as we post messages of support.

If the op gets some cash out of his council fair play, but then I'll be going to mine demanding some financial recompense for not having my bin emptied for 5weeks, curbing the underside of my car on curbs which are set to high (any more than 5mm is a waste) as I drive up them to park (sometimes illegally) and for my car being dirtied by the council throwing down tons of salt.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

I knew this thread failed when posted last night and i had to mock :wall:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> So what would you prefer, honesty or laughing behind our screens as we post messages of support.
> 
> If the op gets some cash out of his council fair play, but then I'll be going to mine demanding some financial recompense for not having my bin emptied for 5weeks, curbing the underside of my car on curbs which are set to high (any more than 5mm is a waste) as I drive up them to park (sometimes illegally) and for my car being dirtied by the council throwing down tons of salt.


I didnt say all of the comments were unfair, but a lot were... I'm all for honesty but there's a way of putting things, some of the comments slagging him off for the quality of his paint job are out of order


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My car was clobbered by a gritter and caused a bad dent and chip to the bonnet.
It happens and we are not asking for gritters to be banned. But it is so annoying.
There is a proceedure and you may well get compensation. At least you are right to try. I couldn't as I was miles from home and don't know which road or Council it was.Remarks about your paint are wrong as it doesn't matter. It's your property and your choice as to what paint you have. It does not exonerate the council as they have damaged it IMHO.:thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

To begin with i was open minded, but the more i think about it, the more i see the UK becoming the next US...

Soon you won't be able to buy hot drinks incase you sue the retailer for a burnt tongue.

Fact in my opinion is thats a poor paint job, I have driven past a number of spreading gritters on the motorway and haven't got even a scratch.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Nickos said:


> To begin with i was open minded, but the more i think about it, the more i see the UK becoming the next US...
> 
> Soon you won't be able to buy hot drinks incase you sue the retailer for a burnt tongue.
> 
> Fact in my opinion is thats a poor paint job, I have driven past a number of spreading gritters on the motorway and haven't got even a scratch.


Mate that has happened already here, sue everyone and their dog, cant send kids to school in the snow for health and safety, not allowed to play conkers etc etc. Not allowed to play sports where there is a winner as the loser may be offended :doublesho:wall:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I picked up many chips from a gritter but I'm not the least bit bitter about it. I'd rather have a few chips which I can repair than end up in an accident due to icy roads and have a real mess on my hands :thumb:.

You can put a claim in to your council but I doubt they'd entertain it, however there's no harm in trying.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Mullins said:


> Mate that has happened already here, sue everyone and their dog, cant send kids to school in the snow for health and safety, not allowed to play conkers etc etc. Not allowed to play sports where there is a winner as the loser may be offended :doublesho:wall:


It's funny you should say that, we were discussing at work how only 10 years ago we would go to school in this weather no problem.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Sweetcakes said:


> I didnt say all of the comments were unfair, but a lot were... I'm all for honesty but there's a way of putting things, some of the comments slagging him off for the quality of his paint job are out of order


Not really unfair though is it given that the point everyone is getting at is the reason it is so badly chipped is it clearly hasn`t been painted properly. Do you really think council tax payers should foot the bill just because someone cut too many corners in bodywork repair? I didn`t try to claim off the council when I hit a pothole in my datsun stanza and the newspaper and fibreglass resin holding the sill together fell off.

Ask yourself this, if your garden gate was rotten and ready to fall off it`s hinges and bodged up with string, then the postie came into your garden to post yer letters and it fell off when he closed it would you be whining about that and going on how the postie was stupid and you were going to claim compensation? You`d get laughed out the door.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

graeme_t said:


> I know, I'd expect something more like bullet holes rather than stone chips :lol:
> 
> The grit must've been worse to drive on than the ice


It was! when the snow cleared it just looked like a gravel track. They must be planning to make this a stage in the Lombard Rally.:car:


----------



## x-ray (Jan 8, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> If it means that much to you, why park it on the road in the first place? There's a far greater threat of someone pranging it or maliciosly damaging it. I just think this is being blown well out of proportion when you look at the condition of the paint itself.
> 
> I love to see the results of a ptg on it.


I have to park outside the house as I am waiting to rent a garage from the local authority. I applied in the summer but all they say is there's no-one in the department to look into it for me. What makes it more frustrating is that a garage opposit my home has been empty for a year now & someone forced the door open & dumped a load of old tyres in it then placed the door back on upside down & nailed it shut. When we told the authority they just shrugged it off so I think its hopeless.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Techgeek said:


> Ask yourself this, if your garden gate was rotten and ready to fall off it`s hinges and bodged up with string, then the postie came into your garden to post yer letters and it fell off when he closed it would you be whining about that and going on how the postie was stupid and you were going to claim compensation? You`d get laughed out the door.


People do actually phone the sorting office and complain about that sort of thing...I got shouted at for constantly leaving a gate open which required some kind magic trick to get locked shut. Some people just like to blame their problems on everyone else though.


----------



## P1Daveyboy (Aug 2, 2007)

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/scoobynet-...rivers-who-have-stone-chipped-front-ends.html

Have a look here it might help you it did for mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

x-ray said:


> I assure you that this damage was soley down to the gritmaiester. The force provided gave a grit spread of a radius of about 25'. The stuff that came out was filled with 10cm sharp gravel mixed with rocksalt. probably due to a shortage of the stuff we normally see used. Now can you see how this is possible :wall:


What do you mean "10cm sharp gravel" ?

A piece of gravel 10cm in diameter?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

DaKine said:


> What do you mean "10cm sharp gravel" ?
> 
> A piece of gravel 10cm in diameter?


Pretty sure he meant 10mm...

:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

x-ray said:


> I am going to report it to the police to see if I can get a crime No. first. Then send off to the council for satisfaction.


It isn't a crime i.e. no deliberate act of vandalisim so they will tell you to contact council etc (and to be honest they won't do much). you must be gutted i've got 2-3 chips but no where near that bad


----------

